# This must have hurt OOOUch!



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Many have seen this video before or similar, but sometimes it's good to replay a classic.

After teaching a student to shoot one-handed first, both in strong/weak/support/offhand/non-dom/right/left/reaction hand, whatever you want to call it.... I then teach a two handed shooting grip for a revolver. I teach a "thumb over thumb nail grip" when the digits can line up so nicely and I have my students who don't adopt it quickly verbally repeat "thumb over thumbnail" as they put their hands together to form a grip. I find that having the student Verbally saying it helps them remember.
I also have a tendency to mark up my students hands with a sharpie, it gives and extra visual aid when needed.

I know, most of you instructors never had students who ever had these problems during training...apparently you refer them all to me 

This guy however...definitely would have benefited by both my "cutting edge" training expressed verbal and sharpie techniques!

The video gives off the appearance/notion that this was a student with an instructor...that being said: I blame the "instructor" partially for this mishap, he should have been able to stop this in time if he were watching his "student" closely enough.
Training Accidents happens, but this was totally avoidable.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tmEatEe4FbQ


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I have you beat.










 http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_fSWsyPc6CKI/R7fce13O0GI/AAAAAAAAAGA/DuvhPwFptsE/s1600/Destroyed+thumb.bmp

I didn't display the image as a warning due to it's graphic nature. Click and see for yourself.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Capt Ron, video won't display..? Just me?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, there are tons of them video's out there.....he didn't learn how to shoot right, and either he is left eye dominant or has no clue....I will opt fer the 2nd choice!


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

aaronious45 said:


> Capt Ron, video won't display..? Just me?


Aaron,
It works when I click on it. you may have a block?


----------



## thedudeabides (Jan 17, 2012)

Gravity3694 said:


> I have you beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sick!  what the hell happened to cause that?


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

A major amount of very hot gas comes out the gap between the cylinder and barrel of a revolver even though the gap is only a couple thousandths of an inch. It's worse then sticking your thumb in front of a cutting torch. I learned the hard way 40 years ago with my first revolver. I only got a good burn.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Im still amazed at the number of different grip styles still out there. The new rage with pistol shooters is the "thumb forward" grip,and I still see some revolver shooters either cupping the strong hand with the support hand like a rest or the dreaded support hand index finger attempting to wrap in front of the trigger gaurd.
The best and most usefull grip is still both hands on the gun, strong hand wrapped around the stocks, support hand fingers wrapped around the strong with support thumb over top of strong hand thumb. You'll never go wrong with this grip, regardless of fads. 
I wish I had one more finger on each hand to wrap around the gun, but I have the usual ten and I use all of them to grasp the gun, leaving none to hang in mid air or stick over trigger gaurds or lay thumbs along the frame causing a possible slide drag and not in battery condition.
You have two hands and tenfingers.....use em if ya got em


----------

